# Smoking rant!



## pinksugar (Mar 7, 2008)

gggrrr!!

I don't have anything personal against smokers individually, but I SWEAR SO many smokers out there are seriously SELFISH and inconsiderate!

today I was walking fast trying to catch my bus home, and this woman in front of me was smoking, and didn't even realise that she was flicking ash behind her, potentially burning holes in my clothing, not to mention choking me with her clouds of evil smelling smoke!

WHY are so many people thoughtless of others? I've seen smokers asked by pregnant women in a restaurant to stop smoking and refused! like what! you're not only endagering the life of her child, you're also ruining their dinner!

any thoughts? am I over the top about these skanks? LOL


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 7, 2008)

No you are not i think its rude to smoke around people when they are eating its sick and especially children or pregnant women that is soooooo f'n rude ive gotten my clothes and myself burnt with cigs its annoying and painful!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks Polaroid! lol, I think it's funny that you responded first to my rant, and I responded first to your advice thread, LOL


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah that is pretty funny haha thats what happend when i stay up till almost 3 in the morning i stalk the mut threads


----------



## krazykid90 (Mar 7, 2008)

Where I live it is illegal to smoke at bus stops and train stations, so it bugs me when people smoke there. For the most part though, if some one is smoking near a building or while walking, if it bugs me I walk away.

Unless some one was smoking somewhere that is illegal, I wouldn't ask them to stop, they have their freedom too. I'd get up and move.


----------



## love2482 (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't think smokers realize how gross it is for non smokers to be around them. My boyfriend is a heavy smoker, and it makes me so sick that my clothes smell like smoke because of him.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Mar 7, 2008)

*It really gets me upset when I see a women smoke. The smell is horrible to non - smokers like me, and it is so unhealthy. I especially get upset when I see a pregnant women smoking, which I have seen far too often. Once is to much. So much for BEYONCE'S RANT !



*


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't stand the smell of smoking. I agree that smokers do not realize how bad they smell. It's not them, it's the cigarette smoke that sticks to their hair, skin and clothing.

None the less, I have had to get off buses before my destination, because some smokers smell so bad.


----------



## Darla (Mar 7, 2008)

I am surprised in Australia and Canada? that smoking is not banned in restaurants. It is in many places in the US.

As much as smoking is an objectionable activity i still think people should be allowed to smoke if they wish. They just shouldn't be impacting other people. I guess maybe the perception is otherwise in a society like Canada where basically everyone pays for the health problems that people bring on themselves.


----------



## lummerz (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree. Smokers can be highly inconsiderate but i never hesitate to tell them off if smoke are getting in my eyes or my daughter is around.

Having said that, I smoke but only on rare occasions and as i said before, i prefer up in the snow.


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 7, 2008)

In georgia its illegal to smoke in public and resturants


----------



## Shelley (Mar 7, 2008)

Where I live smoking is banned in restaurants and public buildings. I don't like the inconsiderate smokers who blow smoke in my face.

Smoking is not good for you but I figure if people want to that is their business. I don't agree with pregnant woman smoking and smoking around children.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 7, 2008)

Smoking is banned here in restaurants, bars, bus stops, all public places indoors, soon banned in cars. I hate smoking as well. It's really selfish because it's not like drinking where you're the only one physically affected. Plus it gives me headaches and makes my eyes water and I have asthma. I think if smokers saw in person what smoking does to yuo they'd be more sensitive to everyone else.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 7, 2008)

lmao skanks.

Yeah, If someone was flicking their ashes behind me, I would've said something.. :|


----------



## Anthea (Mar 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am surprised in Australia and Canada? that smoking is not banned in restaurants. It is in many places in the US. Hi, it is banned here in resturants and only recently in clubs like about 12 months ago.
I am totally with you Rosie on this one, I don't object to people smoking as long as they do it where it is not affecting anyone else. Having said that I go out with friends and some have to go outside every 10 mins to have their smoke, I kinda think thats rude too, but its a lot better than the smoke itself.


----------



## krazykid90 (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:
am surprised in Australia and Canada? that smoking is not banned in restaurants. It is in many places in the US it's baned in alot of the major cities in Canada. Where I live there is no smoking allowed in bars/restaraunts or casinos. There is no smoking withen 30 feet of the enterance to a building and it is illegal to smoke at bus/train stations. Ontario is even trying to pass a law that will make it illegal for people to smoke in cars while there are children in the car.
We're not that behind


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 7, 2008)

it's now illegal in clubs and indoors in restaurants.. it's not illegal in public in general, but government buildings it isn't allowed.

Krazy, I agree that people should have the right to smoke of their own free will, but that being said, their own free will DOES impact on others, potentially endangering their health.

When I do something that I enjoy, I don't do it at the expense of most of the other people in a restaurant unlike a smoker. Know what I mean?


----------



## jessiej78 (Mar 8, 2008)

I am totally with you on this!!!!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a question. Where would you prefer people who smoke to smoke? I am a smoker although not a rude one, if i'm outdoors I have every right to smoke with manners of course. I walk the streets in NYC during my lunch break and if you've been there you know how busy the streets are and I smoke while im walking. Im not allowed to smoke anywhere else so thats where i gotta do it.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 8, 2008)

Omg, I hate that too... as a non-smoker, the feeling and the smell is just so unbearable. And I learned I have an acute sense of smell - so when strong odors are near me, I end up with migraines. Especially from smoke.

I don't mind if a person is smoking outdoors and the wind ain't blowing in my face... but what I truly HATE is if I'm walking by and instead of holding their damn breath, they blow out just right when I walk in front of them. Uggh.

But to answer you, my lovely Jess, I think walking while smoking is alright if you're not in a crowded place... because smoke blows back all the time. Only times I don't care is when that person is standing there in their corner chillaxin' in a well open-area. Closed areas, the smoke stays trapped there... well, the smell. If someone is just standing there, away from other folks - should be fine.

Even those who with good smoking manners are still pretty bad with it. I'm glad it's banned from a lot of places...


----------



## luxotika (Mar 8, 2008)

I am a smoker but I am very polite. Even if I am in my own car and there is a non-smoker, I ask them if it is okay for me to smoke. If they say no, I don't do it.

Sorry you had such a bad experience. It seems like the lady that was ashing on you didn't know it was affecting others.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 8, 2008)

see, Lux, that is really thoughtful of you. I don't mind smoking PER SE, certainly not in the privacy of someone's own home or car! it's just the arrogance and uncaring attitude that goes with so many people who smoke that annoys me. Like dude, look behind you before you start flicking your ash!

if only all smokers were as sweet as you Lux!


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 8, 2008)

I agree with you. I think it's so incredibly rude. I also don't personally have a problem with smokers, if you wish to do so, that is your choice, but be considerate to non smokers around you.

I find it rude when you are talking to someone who is a smoker, and they blow smoke in your direction,or worse in your face, be considerate to my LUNGS please. Also when they ash right near you, in some cases I have been ashed ON, and no apology.

I am glad it's been banned in clubs,pubs,restaurants etc. It makes it much more of a nice environment when you go out, I used to hate coming home smelling like an ash tray.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 8, 2008)

me too bec, but now the wet carpet and vomit smell has come out in many clubs instead - ewwwww!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 8, 2008)

Ew, Rosie - what kinda club you go too?

Haha.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me too bec, but now the wet carpet and vomit smell has come out in many clubs instead - ewwwww! Ewwwhhhh!!! I've been to a few clubs that had that smell.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Even those who with good smoking manners are still pretty bad with it. I'm glad it's banned from a lot of places...

Youre absolutely right....there are so many rude smokers out there!! My brother is a smoker and a bartender and he is very happy there is no more smoking in the bars. He smokes less and at the end of his shift he doesnt smell like a ash tray...lol

I dont smoke either if there is a non-smoker in my car. I wait until we get to our destination and stand outside to smoke.

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am a smoker but I am very polite. Even if I am in my own car and there is a non-smoker, I ask them if it is okay for me to smoke. If they say no, I don't do it.


----------



## missnadia (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, where were you and where was she when she was smoking? Was she just on the street or were you both at the actual bus stop, waiting for the bus? There's a big difference if you're going to say that somebody is being inconsiderate of you. If she was just on the street where you technically didn't have to stand next to her, then I think she has a right to smoke there.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 8, 2008)

she was walking along a very busy section of road, at peak hour. It was too crowded for me to get away, not to mention I was trying to catch my bus which happened to be in the same direction she was walking.

Under normal circumstances MissN, I completely agree, I could, and WOULD have moved away if she and I were both just standing there, ut this bus stop is one of many in a row and people are trying to get past all the time. Even if she HAD been standing still there, it would still have been inconsiderate for the good reason that there is plenty of room on the left against the wall out of the way rather than right in the middle of the pavement type thing.

But as a general rule I agree with you, if you can move away then you should do so and not complain, lol


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me too bec, but now the wet carpet and vomit smell has come out in many clubs instead - ewwwww! You have a very good point lol It's just as revolting.


----------



## missnadia (Mar 9, 2008)

I find that there are a lot of gray areas when it comes to figuring out whether a smoker is being inconsiderate or not. Sometimes people act inconsiderately just because they have an urge to do something and that's what's important to them at the time, full well realizing that it's causing discomfort to others. And it's not just smokers who do that. When people talk loudly on cell phones at the library, bring their stinky food to the office, steal other people's lunch from the fridge, etc.

I used to smoke and it used to really piss me off that people were much more aggressive towards smokers being inconsiderate in comparison to say, people with cell phones, body odor, or those who wear excessive perfume being inconsiderate. People these days are so quick to vilify the smokers and just generally tend to act as if the smoker shouldn't have ANY rights whatsoever.

When I used to smoke, I used to stand a few feet away from building entrances sometimes, because that's the only place where you'd be away from the rain. People who would go go by the door, entering or exiting, would give me that nastiest looks ever, as if I didn't have a right to exist and looking all disgusted. Mind you, they only had to smell the smoke for like 2 seconds while they were walking. It's very sad that belittling smokers is socially acceptable, while when people stink of cheap perfume giving everybody headaches, or talking for hours in the library, nobody has the balls to say anything.

I guess my bottom line here is that you have the right to be pissed with smokers, but if you are going to be pissed at them, you should at least be as pissed at all the other people doing stupid things in public that bother you. And if people are going to openly tell the smokers to learn some manners, i demand that they do so for all other annoying people on the street as well! It's only fair.


----------



## ForeverPink (Mar 10, 2008)

I totally agree with your comments. Im back in the UK now to have my baby but boy oh boy you should see Turkey where Ive been for the past 2 years. There is zero education about smoking and they all go at it as though its their last day on earth. Hence my decision to move back to England permanently.

In England smoking is banned in all public places which is lovely. Ive heard a few reports recently from employees of Hospitals here that they are also banned from smoking outside in the fresh air near the hospital. How far has Austrailia got to being at that stage then? Im surprised they aren't the same what with all the education available.


----------



## Dianergy (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *missnadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's very sad that belittling smokers is socially acceptable, while when people stink of cheap perfume giving everybody headaches, or talking for hours in the library, nobody has the balls to say anything. I quite agree with missnadia - the self-righteousness that can accompany the smoke hater is quite unbecoming in itself. I have a sister in-law in Georgia who claims that someone smoking in his pick up truck on the freeway is endangering the lives of herself and her children by flicking his ash out the window, where it could blow up a passing car with a leaking gas tank (you know, smokers blow up cars on the freeway all the time in georgia), people like that should be hanged, etc. She carries on indignantly and works herself up as if she believes it, and is proud to. Well, at least thank goodness up here in NY we have those ash resistant leaking gas tanks.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't think it's a completely fair comparison to compare other offensive things like strong perfume, cell phones etc because these things don't physically harm you. Smoking does, excessive perfume doesn't. Yeah they're all annoying things, but if smoking just smelled bad and didn't have any adverse health benefits, then I wouldn't really mind so much.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *missnadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I find that there are a lot of gray areas when it comes to figuring out whether a smoker is being inconsiderate or not. Sometimes people act inconsiderately just because they have an urge to do something and that's what's important to them at the time, full well realizing that it's causing discomfort to others. And it's not just smokers who do that. When people talk loudly on cell phones at the library, bring their stinky food to the office, steal other people's lunch from the fridge, etc. 
I used to smoke and it used to really piss me off that people were much more aggressive towards smokers being inconsiderate in comparison to say, people with cell phones, body odor, or those who wear excessive perfume being inconsiderate. People these days are so quick to vilify the smokers and just generally tend to act as if the smoker shouldn't have ANY rights whatsoever.

When I used to smoke, I used to stand a few feet away from building entrances sometimes, because that's the only place where you'd be away from the rain. People who would go go by the door, entering or exiting, would give me that nastiest looks ever, as if I didn't have a right to exist and looking all disgusted. Mind you, they only had to smell the smoke for like 2 seconds while they were walking. It's very sad that belittling smokers is socially acceptable, while when people stink of cheap perfume giving everybody headaches, or talking for hours in the library, nobody has the balls to say anything.

I guess my bottom line here is that you have the right to be pissed with smokers, but if you are going to be pissed at them, you should at least be as pissed at all the other people doing stupid things in public that bother you. And if people are going to openly tell the smokers to learn some manners, i demand that they do so for all other annoying people on the street as well! It's only fair.

ITA!! I am not a disgusting inconsiderate being just because I smoke.


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2008)

i totally agree with miss nadia

btw i dont think its fair to call someone who is smokeing OUT DOORS a skank


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 13, 2008)

i smoke, &amp; i know to non-smokers it can be annoying. i will not purposely try to blow smoke in someone's face or ash on them, but accidents will happen sometime or another. i will gladly go outside &amp; smoke. but if i'm outside in an open area &amp; someone complained, i'd be aggravated. i see both points to this topic. but i strongly agree with missnadia &amp; aprill.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 13, 2008)

perhaps the reason people are more aggressive towards smokers than people who speak loudly in libraries and such is because people are more offended by having to share the health risks, smell etc of smoking?

I'm not saying that it's ok, in fact, the reason I started this thread is because I'm not the type of person to march up to a stranger in the street and verbally abuse them - to me, that is just as socially unacceptable as blowing smoke in my face.

The other thing I want to reiterate is that I don't have a problem with ALL smokers, Lux and some of the others are considerate of others, and not at all rude or unpleasant. I think it really depends on attitude. I would (or could) just have easily started a thread about someone else who did something rude or unpleasant but it just so happened that it was a smoker, and I'd had quite a few incidents this week, which is what started my rant.

And I stand by the statement that ANYONE rude or inconsiderate, whether they be smokers, non smokers, loud talkers, someone with BO, granny killers, what have you.. they're all skanks



I think it's a word that has a much different level of rudeness here than in America. Lol.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *missnadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I find that there are a lot of gray areas when it comes to figuring out whether a smoker is being inconsiderate or not. Sometimes people act inconsiderately just because they have an urge to do something and that's what's important to them at the time, full well realizing that it's causing discomfort to others. And it's not just smokers who do that. When people talk loudly on cell phones at the library, bring their stinky food to the office, steal other people's lunch from the fridge, etc. 
I used to smoke and it used to really piss me off that people were much more aggressive towards smokers being inconsiderate in comparison to say, people with cell phones, body odor, or those who wear excessive perfume being inconsiderate. People these days are so quick to vilify the smokers and just generally tend to act as if the smoker shouldn't have ANY rights whatsoever.

When I used to smoke, I used to stand a few feet away from building entrances sometimes, because that's the only place where you'd be away from the rain. People who would go go by the door, entering or exiting, would give me that nastiest looks ever, as if I didn't have a right to exist and looking all disgusted. Mind you, they only had to smell the smoke for like 2 seconds while they were walking. It's very sad that belittling smokers is socially acceptable, while when people stink of cheap perfume giving everybody headaches, or talking for hours in the library, nobody has the balls to say anything.

I guess my bottom line here is that you have the right to be pissed with smokers, but if you are going to be pissed at them, you should at least be as pissed at all the other people doing stupid things in public that bother you. And if people are going to openly tell the smokers to learn some manners, i demand that they do so for all other annoying people on the street as well! It's only fair.

You're right.
But then again, body odor and talking loud on the cell phone doesn't cause health risks to another person. Causes discomfort, true that - but not health risks.

Ditto to SimplyElegant.

And Aprill - you's a skank no matter what.


----------



## missnadia (Mar 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're right.
But then again, body odor and talking loud on the cell phone doesn't cause health risks to another person. Causes discomfort, true that - but not health risks.

Ditto to SimplyElegant.

And Aprill - you's a skank no matter what.





I don't think that catching the smells of somebody's cigarette from afar, once in a while, will endanger your health anymore than the pollution we breathe while living in the city. It's not like you were around smokers, having smoke blown directly at you, for a prolonged period of time. Smoking is not allowed indoors anywhere, so as long as you're outdoors, and not breathing it from a close distance, and more importantly not breathing it for more than half the minute that it would take you to run away cause you can't stand the smell, you can't really say that it's a health risk.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Dianergy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, at least thank goodness up here in NY we have those ash resistant leaking gas tanks.




LMAO!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't think smokers per se are inconsiderate. People are generally inconsiderate...

What they do doesn't bother them, therefore it's a non-issue... I mean all we can do is let them know that it diminishes our comfort, and if they'd be gracious enough to consider that, and maybe, stop whatever it is...

I can name a number of things I find inconsiderate and unhealthy, besides smoking...


----------



## makeupcrazy (Mar 18, 2008)

Smoking is so anti social nowadays.In Ireland smoking is banned in pubs , restaraunts in any public place.At first when it came in over 4 years lots of people did not know how it would go.It made me give up smoking I think smoking bans rock lol


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm in favor of personal liberty on the other hand smoking affects everyone directly or indirectly. It's a major health hazard. I have no qualms about restrictions on smoking.


----------



## LaItaliana (Mar 27, 2008)

I hate the smell of smoke, very inconsiderate.

I was at my friends baby shower at this place called the Eagles which is like a bar club place... All of these old ladies there for the shower were smoking with like 3 of my pregnant friends in the room. Excuse me are they retarded?! Secondhand smoke is obviously something they don't give a shit about. It pissed me off cuz I didn't wanna say somethin and cause drama cuz they were my friends family but how rude.

Smoking in public is illegal in Ohio anyway but all these feins still smoke in public.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 27, 2008)

Unfortunately smoking is something that you can't control physically. I know some smoker don't realize how much it affects us non smokers but so many places are banning it that it is hard for them to find a place to smoke. Bare in mind that I can't even stand the smell of cigarettes.


----------

